# Gutschein Gamescom / Fahrt zur Gamescom



## mogulig (5. August 2009)

Hallo,

nachdem ich lange Zeit keine Möglichkeit hatte, auf die Gamescom zu fahren (zu weit - zu teuer - Zug so teuer wie fliegen), habe ich den Gutschein aus der aktuelle PCGH weggeworfen.
Und zack - jetzt kann ich doch fahren.
Bin seit einigen Jahren treuer Abonnent der PCGH - kann ich einen neuen Gutschein bekommen?

Btw: Der einzige Organisator von Reisen zur Gamescom (der auch von München aus organisiert) ist ja wohl hoffnungslos überfordert: Wenn er schon im Mai ausgebucht ist und nur noch eine Warteliste für "Nachrücker" macht er zwar etwas richtig, nur leider davon viel zu wenig. Evtl sollte PCGH dies im nächsten Jahr mal in die Hand nehmen?

Danke vorab
*to


----------



## -Maxemann- (14. August 2009)

Ich lese schon seite vielen Monaten euer Magazin!
Jetzt möchte ich ein Abo bestellen, kann man da nicht noch was mit dem Gutschein machen 
Wäre echt cool!
Gruß
Max


----------



## Jokar (23. August 2009)

Der Gutschein is voll was führ´n A....! Ein lächerliches "VFB Stuttgart Gamepad für die PS2" hat man bekommen...von wegen ne "fette Geschenktüte"..... ich bin total enttäuscht!!!! Ich werde kein ABO der PCGH mehr kaufen.....bähhh


----------



## mogulig (12. September 2009)

...und nochmal ich. nachdem ich nicht nur von der reaktion der redaktion - nämlich gar keiner - mittelmäßig enttäuscht bin (hab auch direkt an die redaktion eine email geschrieben) sondern auch von der gamescom werde ich morgen mal mein abo kündigen.
war das erste mal und hab mir wirklich etwas anderes vorgestellt. min. 1 std anstehen um mal eins von den interessanten spielen zu sehen und zum kasper machen um werbegeschenke zu bekommen ist einfach nicht meins.
ich zahl ja schon, um da rein zu gehen und um mir im endeffekt nur werbung anzuschauen. seh ich ja noch ein. aber ewig anstehen um mir die interessante werbung anzuschauen und zum affen machen um für hersteller werbe-t-shirts zu tragen .... nö, das sollen mal andere machen. ich verzichte dann halt, schau mir die präsentationen von neuen spielen halt nicht an. und was ich nicht kenn kauf ich nicht. aus die maus. ....ewiges rumgeblödel... hampeln alle rum, um ne sapphire-tüte zu bekommen.... krampf.


----------



## ole88 (12. September 2009)

looool, ach komm ma locker, so ist das nun mal auf ner gamesconvention, lol wayne intressiert


----------

